# Another Revolution?



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The scuttle is there will be another revolution, starting August 24.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We were just saying the opposite - saying that things feel more stable / safer - atmosphere is a bit more like before 25 Jan

Can't exactly pin point examples but less tension around


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> We were just saying the opposite - saying that things feel more stable / safer - atmosphere is a bit more like before 25 Jan
> 
> Can't exactly pin point examples but less tension around


Well there wouldn't be 25 Jan if it wasn't for how it's been like before 25 Jan 

But seriously though, more stable/safer atmosphere? You are joking, right? I mean look at the mess with fuel, electricity, water, food, the cabinet, etc.! And most of all, the MB's attitude and hypocrisy towards "_America and Israel_" (Which is something that even the idiots that actually gave Morsi their votes hate both him and the MB  )

Yes something is gonna happen in August's 24, but my guess is that it's not gonna be THAT big, not in the beginning of it anyway........


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not talking about the government or economy Just the atmosphere on the streets


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Lanason said:


> I'm not talking about the government or economy Just the atmosphere on the streets


Last week my brother-in-law sent an employee to the bank - when he got back to the factory he was shot twice and robbed. I really don't think it's any better - I think less is being shown in the media so as not to scare people who will come in and spend their money. Also recently a man was shot very close to my husband's factory. Also a lot of things that have been reported in Sinai. Why would you think things are more stable?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> Last week my brother-in-law sent an employee to the bank - when he got back to the factory he was shot twice and robbed. I really don't think it's any better - I think less is being shown in the media so as not to scare people who will come in and spend their money. Also recently a man was shot very close to my husband's factory. Also a lot of things that have been reported in Sinai. Why would you think things are more stable?


I agree, Janice.

Cursory review of today's headlines:

_Street shooting in Giza
One killed, two wounded in "Ala_khasas" (family squabble)
Stealing cattle in Kafr El Sheikh
Three dead, three injured in Assiut (family squabble)
Five arrested for kidnapping and raping a girl in Suez
One injured in a brawl over bread in Ismailia
Car jacking in Ismailia_

Of course, there's more. Egypt is far from stable and secure.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

From where I am (outside of Egypt), Syria is the only conflict that is shown on tv or written about. The only thing I've seen about Egypt is a little article/story on BBC.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> From where I am (outside of Egypt), Syria is the only conflict that is shown on tv or written about. The only thing I've seen about Egypt is a little article/story on BBC.


Along with pathetic political analysis from armchair quarterbacks reporting from anywhere but Egypt itself.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> I agree, Janice.
> 
> Cursory review of today's headlines:
> 
> ...


 Wow! This almost made me teary eyed, and made me feel homesick Provided it all happened on the same day, otherwise disqualified immediately!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Wow! This almost made me teary eyed, and made me feel homesick Provided it all happened on the same day, otherwise disqualified immediately!


That was all from today.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok I'm sure in every country you can do a daily list of crimes a d it would the same or worse
Maybe it's not reported as much - I don't read Arabic newspapers or watch Arabic news

But I'm not seeing the army on the streets like before and the police seem more relaxed 

Just my opinion not based on facts


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> Wow! This almost made me teary eyed, and made me feel homesick Provided it all happened on the same day, otherwise disqualified immediately!


Morsi's promises: First month with nothing to show on security - First 100 days - Egypt - Ahram Online

Well, of coarse you can't believe everything you read, but this seems to paint a rather realistic picture. Egypt still has a ways to go in terms of security, not just in my own opinion.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Ok I'm sure in every country you can do a daily list of crimes a d it would the same or worse
> Maybe it's not reported as much - I don't read Arabic newspapers or watch Arabic news
> 
> But I'm not seeing the army on the streets like before and the police seem more relaxed
> ...


The only time I see police they're huddled in groups directing traffic.

I'm pretty sure the army is a bit occupied at the moment as their is a huge clash/fire going on at the Nile Towers.


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

Remember that all these shootings etc happened prior to the revolution, its just that they weren't reported as they are now. (with a population of 80 million of course muggings etc happen everyday) Also people are not afraid anymore and anyone who needs to settle a grudge is doing so while the police presence and lack of respect for the police still stands. 

You just need to be a bit more vigilant. 
In Rehab we have incidents of fighting between nieghbours, Burglaries, car acidents etc... but that happened before the revolution as well...... but its not on a massive scale. The way things are reported can cause alot of scaremongering. 

In order to get the police/security back working with the community is going to a massive task, one which is going to take a long tinme to acheive as no-one follows any rule/law etc anyway, or do they even know what they are/were? and that includes the police.......lollllllll


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> The only time I see police they're huddled in groups directing traffic.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the army is a bit occupied at the moment as their is a huge clash/fire going on at the Nile Towers.


 Yes, except they arrived 3 hours after being called. By that time 15 odd cars were burning, with several others windscreens bashed in. One of the Mafioso from the shacks at the back of the tower tried to extract money from the Fairmont Hotel, which resulted in one of the tourist police shooting and killing him. Then off cause all his buddies joined in the fight. I could not leave Nile City, my car was locked into the basement, so took a taxi home.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Yes, except they arrived 3 hours after being called. By that time 15 odd cars were burning, with several others windscreens bashed in. One of the Mafioso from the shacks at the back of the tower tried to extract money from the Fairmont Hotel, which resulted in one of the tourist police shooting and killing him. Then off cause all his buddies joined in the fight. I could not leave Nile City, my car was locked into the basement, so took a taxi home.


I'm happy you're safe, in spite of the inconvenience.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> I'm happy you're safe, in spite of the inconvenience.


 Was not really concerned about myself, was never in danger, but a few of those cars belonged to colleagues, some without insurance.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Here's the scoop - a protest against the MB.

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | äÔØÇÁ "ÝíÓ Èæß" æ"ÊæíÊÑ" íæÇÕáæä ÇáÊÌåíÒ áãáíæäíÉ 24 ÃÛÓØÓ ÖÏ ÇáÅÎæÇä.. æÏÚæÉ áãÓíÑÇÊ ÃãÇã ãÞÇÑ ÑÆÇÓÉ ÇáÌãåæÑíÉ.. æÇáÕÝÍÇÊ ÇáãÚÇÑÖÉ ááÌãÇÚÉ ÊÈÏÃ äÔÑ ÈæÓÊÑÇÊ "ÇáÔÚÈ íÍÑÞ ãÞÑÇÊ ÇáÅÎæÇä Ýì ÇáÎãÓíäíÇÊ"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Here's the scoop - a protest against the MB.
> 
> Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | äÔØÇÁ "ÝíÓ Èæß" æ"ÊæíÊÑ" íæÇÕáæä ÇáÊÌåíÒ áãáíæäíÉ 24 ÃÛÓØÓ ÖÏ ÇáÅÎæÇä.. æÏÚæÉ áãÓíÑÇÊ ÃãÇã ãÞÇÑ ÑÆÇÓÉ ÇáÌãåæÑíÉ.. æÇáÕÝÍÇÊ ÇáãÚÇÑÖÉ ááÌãÇÚÉ ÊÈÏÃ äÔÑ ÈæÓÊÑÇÊ "ÇáÔÚÈ íÍÑÞ ãÞÑÇÊ ÇáÅÎæÇä Ýì ÇáÎãÓíäíÇÊ"


and in english..




Increased calls deployed on my website social networking "Facebook" and "Twitter" to organize Magdy Rady on 24 August against the dominance of the Muslim Brotherhood and arm the political party of freedom and justice matters in Egypt, following the announcement of the formation of the new government, headed by Dr. Hesham Kandil and performance of the sworn in front of Dr. Mohamed Morsy President of the Republic, including the page "fit of rage against the Brotherhood August 24."

And dissemination of opponents of the Muslim Brotherhood, photos via social networking sites Facebook, where they wrote many of the phrases associated with them and of them, "Print, Photo, distributed, we started in seriously harbor, O monsters, go down in all fields of Egypt guarded", "Down Down with the rule of the guide , and drops the traitors and enemies of the homeland customers, "and" ask for Yamsr Anlaqy 80 million Fedayeen. "

And called on the Egyptian front in defense of the armed forces, veterans and non-commissioned officers of the armed forces via "Facebook" to participate in the activities of Dr. Magdy Rady, "enraged, O Egyptian," the evening on 24 August to reject the dominance of political Islam represented by the partisan of freedom and justice on the state institutions.

He called on activists to organize a march to the headquarters of the Presidency, the Federal Republican Palace in Heliopolis, to denounce the seizure of the Muslim Brotherhood to "sew" the new draft constitution.

He called former deputy Mohammed Abu Hamed people of all categories of workers and peasants and all the currents of popular participation in the activities of millions and the crowd as much as they could to rid Egypt of the dominance of the Muslim Brotherhood,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> and in english..
> He called on activists to organize a march to the headquarters of the Presidency, the Federal Republican Palace in Heliopolis, to denounce the seizure of the Muslim Brotherhood to "sew" the new draft constitution.


 No point in going there. Morsy has decided not to live there. He says it is too fancy and pompous.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Malak said:


> Remember that all these shootings etc happened prior to the revolution, its just that they weren't reported as they are now. (with a population of 80 million of course muggings etc happen everyday) Also people are not afraid anymore and anyone who needs to settle a grudge is doing so while the police presence and lack of respect for the police still stands.
> 
> You just need to be a bit more vigilant.
> In Rehab we have incidents of fighting between nieghbours, Burglaries, car acidents etc... but that happened before the revolution as well...... but its not on a massive scale. The way things are reported can cause alot of scaremongering.
> ...


I do agree that prior to the revolution things were happening but not reported and that everyone was kept in the dark; however I have to admit that things did get out of control after the revolution (Some people try and argue that this "loose" security situation is happening on purpose, but whether this is happening on purpose or not is a whole different story).

My point is, fire arms are being used more often right now, and I'm not talking about police using fire arms, or about armed robbers using theirs, I'm talking people using machine guns in normal day to day life "situations", if someone doesn't like the price of something, they shoot the shop keeper, if they disagree with a taxi driver, they shoot at him etc.! Also kidnapping people and car jacking, yes it used to happen before, but definitely not as much......So I can't really compare being showed false statistics to what's happening right now......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Yes, except they arrived 3 hours after being called. By that time 15 odd cars were burning, with several others windscreens bashed in. One of the Mafioso from the shacks at the back of the tower tried to extract money from the Fairmont Hotel, which resulted in one of the tourist police shooting and killing him. Then off cause all his buddies joined in the fight. I could not leave Nile City, my car was locked into the basement, so took a taxi home.


Glad you're safe! 

And your colleagues should be happy they were not in their cars :eyebrows:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> No point in going there. Morsy has decided not to live there. He says it is too fancy and pompous.


That's what Umm ***** (First lady, but she says she hates that title, so she wants to be called Umm ***** instead ) was saying during the election too..........But then she gave orders for a pool in her new residence 

It's sad that hypocrisy is one of the most amazing characteristics of humans


----------

